# Which One??????



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

gosh, I like the 2nd......and the 3rd. I'm no help. lol


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I was going to say the 2nd since it's such a nice close-up, but after thinking about it, once it's matted and framed, it could be too much. 

I think I like the 1st one.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

as for the 3rd one they can zoom in on.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My vote has to go with the second close up of her. Great picture and certainly "frameworthy"


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the one with the white fence in the background. And wait, is that Boomer or Maggie ??? haha


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't you put all 3 on one ???


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Definately the second. Much more detail, and it makes me feel like I am about to have a wet dog shake on me! It's a cover shot...


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the second one!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I like the second one. Such a pretty puppy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the first one. I know it's in shadow, but there's something about it's mood.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I like #1,

Per a request, there is now a poll added to this post to better help show the totals if you want to go back and add your vote to the poll.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

#1 and that is what I voted for too.

Ask them if they can do a bit of post processing for you and then they can punch it up a bit, as well as add a bit of sharpening.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> #1 and that is what I voted for too.
> 
> Ask them if they can do a bit of post processing for you and then they can punch it up a bit, as well as add a bit of sharpening.


Agree - number one!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

first photo.The 2nd is litlle fuzzy and the 3d way too far.Try to crop and seehow it would look.Good luck.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I really love the 1st one the best. I think a little bit of cropping to bring the dog in closer, will give better detail, and remove some of the washed out color in the upper portion of the photo. Something like this maybe??


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

2nd one..........


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Torn between 1st and 2nd!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I picked picture 2 because you just can't resist that sweet face.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you can crop the 3rd one, that's my pick, but it needs to be closer on her. I like it because you can see her face, body and tail (versus just her front in the 1st pic) But if you can't zoom in on her, then definitely go with #2


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like all of them but I picked 1. Either one is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

my pick would be # 2.......... gotta love a wet doggy face!! LOL 
Debbie & mason


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love n:2,the close up!.You can really see her color and beautiful face!!.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I picked no. 3 but I would crop it enough just to get rid of the opposite shoreline of the pond. They are all very nice though...you can't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I like #2, he looks like such a sweet soul.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

OK, I'm glad you are the one that gets to make the decision, not me, because I just think I've made up my mind and then I read someone else's post and decide I can't decide. I have as of this moment picked all three.  Sorry, I'm no help, but I think your girl just says it all about why we love our goldens.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

You got my vote for the second one. The other 2 are too far away, even though they can zoom in...but second one is a go!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I vote the 2nd one too! That's a wonderful shot!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

The second one is wonderful!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My vote went for the second one, gorgeous picture


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love number 2. But depending on how big it is going to be, #3 would look awesome over a couch. I like Cindy's idea of cropping the other side of the shore.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow..this went the other way since this morning.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I do like the wet-look too Mary....awww hell, I like ANY picture of my Hollywood!!!


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

I played with the first two in the Photoshop a little bit, maybe now the exposure and the colors look a little better. These are great photos by the way, and I chose the first one because I liked the whole composition with the fence. 
Below are the photos, the first one is the original and the second one is my version. I just tried to adjust the contrast between the red and the green. You should download to see the difference though.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, #1 just the way Kardo cropped it....what a typical 'what's up?' Maggie face:smooch:


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I think you'll have a beautiful work of art no matter what. However, I liked the 1st one.:wave:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kardokardo said:


> I played with the first two in the Photoshop a little bit, maybe now the exposure and the colors look a little better. These are great photos by the way, and I chose the first one because I liked the whole composition with the fence.
> Below are the photos, the first one is the original and the second one is my version. I just tried to adjust the contrast between the red and the green. You should download to see the difference though.


They do look much better with the editing, I didnt do any because this place will do it before they print it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I do like the wet-look too Mary....awww hell, I like ANY picture of my Hollywood!!!


Are you a little bias when it comes to Mags?


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't decide between #2 and #3. Nice pictures!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't you have an oil paiting of Maggie? Is it of her head or her whole body? If it is her head, I would go with #1.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Dropped a vote in for #2


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They are all good , but I like number 1.


----------

